# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  softening of Russian"ч" (+стёб о разных говорах.Л.

## laybackspinster

I was wondering--when does the normal "ch" sound symbolized by "ч" become more of a "sh" sound like "ш"? For instance (I may be wrong), I think I've heard Russians pronounce "почти" as "pah*sh*-TEE." Then are words like "достаточно" or "точно" also pronounced with a "sh" rather than "ch" sound?

----------


## Zaya

There is no strict rule.
There are words that some people pronounce with [ч], others with [ш]. 
But "то*ш*но" и "то*ч*но" are different words.   ::   I've never heard anybody saying "точно" with [ш]. 
P.S.: Please correct my mistakes.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I was wondering--when does the normal "ch" sound symbolized by "ч" become more of a "sh" sound like "ш"?

 There are some words that can be pronounced either with "ч" or with "ш" sound, depending on the person's social background, age or place of residence: достаточно, булочная, скворечник, сердечный, etc. I'm afraid, you just have to remember them to be able to recognise them regardless of the pronunciation. There's no specific rule. 
"Почти" is always "po*ch*ti", "конечно" is either "kone*sh*no" (in the meaning "of course"), or kone*ch*no" (in the meaning "finite" (adj. in neutral)).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Gromozeka, конечно is pronounced differently in different parts of Russia. 
In St. Pete it is with a hard ч.
In Moscow it is with a soft ч. 
... or the other way round :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> In St. Pete it is with a hard ч.

 Even if it's true (and I need something more than VM's word to believe this, VM is a fibber) St.Pete is just one city; people who pronounce 'конечно' with 'sh' outnumber St.Pete's population by millions.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Gromozeka, конечно is pronounced differently in different parts of Russia. 
> In St. Pete it is with a hard ч.
> In Moscow it is with a soft ч.

 First, ч is always soft. 
Second, I'm from St. Pete and I always said it as "kone*sh*no" and many people there (I'd say, all) say it this way.

----------


## Полуношник

> First, ч is always soft.

 And ш is hard.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   
We were taught by native St. Pete's that the pronounciation between the two cities were different...

----------


## Оля

> We were taught by native St. Pete's that the pronounciation between the two cities were different...

 We - who?
Maybe this native St. Pete's was old? 
I don't notice any different between St. Pete's and Moscow pronunciation, and Ramil said in some topic that he doesn't, though he speaks to St. Pete's people on the telephone every day.

----------


## Zaya

КОН’ЕЧНО [_шн_]
Ожегов.

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Оля] 

> Gromozeka, конечно is pronounced differently in different parts of Russia. 
> In St. Pete it is with a hard ч.
> In Moscow it is with a soft ч.

 First, ч is always soft. 
Second, I'm from St. Pete and I always said it as "kone*sh*no" and many people there (I'd say, all) say it this way.[/quote:1dpsc11x]We have already established that although you claim to have lived a certain part of your life in St Pete you still know bugger all of the dialect spoken here. But this time I agree with you - many people in St Pete say koneshno, and only some say konechno.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Some St. Pete's just like pondering on their differences and 'uniqueness' (they are more intelligent than Muscovites, they have 'greater' culture, etc.  :: ), so they probably cling to some minor differences, that existed before, but now these differences are less and less prominent.  
Anyway, Moscow pronounciation is a language standard since ~16th century, there's no use in learning to speak like a St.Pete.  
Some notes on St.Pete's pronounciation:   

> ... особыe редуцированныe предударныe гласныe. Если москвичи в слове "сестра" скажут нечто среднее между "е" и "и", у жителей Санкт-Петербурга там слышится буква "и".

  

> ...у москвичей и питерцев разный частотный диапазон. [...] Если попросить жителей двух столиц произнести одну и ту же фразу и замерить частотные характеристики их речи, то выяснится, что у москвича максимум этого показателя придется на 180 Гц, а у питерца — на 150. Проще говоря, московский язык более мелодичен и богат интонациями.

 *Словесные "пары" (Москва - Санкт-Петербург)*
башня (высотный дом) - точка, точечный дом
булошная - булочная бычок (сигаретный) - хабарик
вафельный рожок - сахарная трубочка водолазка - бодлон вожжи - возжи гречка - греча
дрожжи - дрозжи
жёлчь - желчь жулик - мазурик конечная - кольцо курица - кура
ластик - резинка личинка (часть замка) - секретка мобила - труба пакет - кулек
палатка - ларек
перьевая ручка - вставочка  подъезд - парадное или лестница пончик - пышка проездной - карточка сквер - садик
тачка (такси) - мотор тротуар - панель утятница - латка
учет - переучет штука - тонна (тысяча рублей)  эстакада - виадук 
Just for fun I marked the words that I use and hear daily in green, and ones that I've never heard before in this meaning or can misunderstand in red.  
Well, Moscow is winning:
green - 17:7
red - 1:7  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Оля] 

> We were taught by native St. Pete's that the pronounciation between the two cities were different...

 We - who?
Maybe this native St. Pete's was old? 
I don't notice any different between St. Pete's and Moscow pronunciation, and Ramil said in some topic that he doesn't, though he speaks to St. Pete's people on the telephone every day.[/quote:mpea5266]You lot must be mutt or something. The differences are obvious to most speakers of Russian. Go to the South of Russia and see how quickly they place your accent as that of Moscow. I've always been placed as a native of St Pete down there and never as a Muscovite.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Some St. Pete's just like pondering on their differences and 'uniqueness' (they are more intelligent than Muscovites, they have 'greater' culture, etc. )

 Bollocks, we in St Pete don't think the Muscovites are less intelligent or have less culture or anything like that. What we think is that they are stuck up and bossy.   

> so they probably cling to some minor differences, that existed before, but now these differences are less and less prominent.

 Double bollocks. The accents are actually drifting more and more apart from what I hear. And these differences are so 'minor' that it takes a Russian from the South of the country no more than 10 seconds to tell if a person is from St Pete or Moscow.

----------


## BappaBa

> перьевая ручка - вставочка

 Фигасе, если бы такое попалось, сам бы я не догадался о чем речь.   :: 
Еще, говорят, в Питере бордюр называют поребриком. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I've always been placed as a native of St Pete down there and never as a Muscovite.

 Man, who cares? Congratulations with your perfect 'St.Pete' pronuciation, but the question is "Is it necessary for the RSL to learn to pronounce a word in a specific way just because SOME people (whom most of us never met) in ONE Russian city pronounce it like that?". I'd say - NO.

----------


## Оля

> You lot must be mutt or something.

 А ты или шут или иностранец, который говорит по-русски с акцентом, судя по той записи, якобы демонстрирующей "петербургское произношение", которую ты выложил в другой ветке. Так что уж если кому и верить, так только не тебе.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Еще, говорят, в Питере бордюр называют поребриком. =)

 Ага, и с хлебом/булками у них какая-то мешанина. =) Но я не просто скопировала список, как было. Он неполный.  *EDIT:* Да, насчет вставочки. )) Если такие вещи, как "точечный дом", "сахарная трубочка" (хотя какая же она "сахарная", если она из вафли  :: ) и пр. можно понять по контексту, а другие ("хабарик") можно вспомнить,если поднапрячься, то *бодлон, личинка, вставочка и латка* меня просто оставили бы в полном недоумении.   ::  
У вас эти слова употребляют?

----------


## VendingMachine

> башня (высотный дом) - точка, точечный дом

 точка никто не говорит   

> жулик - мазурик

  мазурик никто не говорит. это несерьезное слово, какое-то детское, из журнал мурзилка   

> пакет - кулек

 Так говорят только старые люди, для молодых кулек - Институт Культуры (ВУЗ)  

> перьевая ручка - вставочка

 нет перьевых ручек, нет и слова, не придумывай, никто так не говорит  

> подъезд - парадное или лестница

 Еще парадн*ая* и парадняк.  

> пончик - пышка

 Есть у нас и пончики и пышки, но это совершенно разные выпечные изделия.  

> сквер - садик

 еще у нас говорят скверик  

> тротуар - панель

 На панели только бл*ди работают, а достопочтенные граждане ходят по тротуару  

> утятница - латка

 шо цэ таке?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Еще, говорят, в Питере бордюр называют поребриком. =)   Ага, и с хлебом/булками у них какая-то мешанина. =) Но я не просто скопировала список, как было. Он неполный.

 Когда жила в Питере, называла батон "булкой". Белый хлеб был "булкой". "Кольцо" тоже помню, "ларек", "пышка" - да.
Но вообще-то многое в этом списке или надумано, или устарело. Например, я всегда и слышала, и говорила "проездной", а не "карточка". Ну и "тротуар", и "сквер" - вполне нормальные там слова. 
А некоторые слова из этого списка я не знаю ни в московском, ни в питерском варианте.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  I've always been placed as a native of St Pete down there and never as a Muscovite.   Man, who cares? Congratulations with your perfect 'St.Pete' pronuciation, but the question is "Is it necessary for the RSL to learn to pronounce a word in a specific way just because SOME people (whom most of us never met) in ONE Russian city pronounce it like that?". I'd say - NO.

 And I agree with you - there is no need for RSL learners to learn the St Pete accent.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> не придумывай, никто так не говорит

 VM, ты дебил?  ::  Естественно, я эти слова не сама придумывала, а скопировала из статьи о питерском произношении. 
Точно так же я могу на твое знаменитое "Что" сказать "так никто не говорит".

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  You lot must be mutt or something.   А ты или шут или иностранец, который говорит по-русски с акцентом, судя по той записи, якобы демонстрирующей "петербургское произношение", которую ты выложил в другой ветке. Так что уж если кому и верить, так только не тебе.

 Ты, очевидно, либо насвистела, что родилась в Питере, либо совсем забыла, как звучит коренной питерский акцент. Мой питерский русский безупречен.

----------


## Оля

> Мой питерский русский безупречен.

 Мы всем форумом в этом убедились.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> утятница - латка

 шо цэ таке?[/quote]
Это такая фигня, в которой принято утку запекать (или подавать на стол).

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  не придумывай, никто так не говорит   VM, ты дебил?  Естественно, я эти слова не сама придумывала, а скопировала из статьи о питерском произношении. 
> Точно так же я могу на твое знаменитое "Что" сказать "так никто не говорит".

 Ты неумна, если бросаешься такими словами. Ты знаешь, кто такие "дебилы"? Думай, что говоришь. Нельзя ругаться словами, обозначающими болезни людей, ни в чем не виноватых. Это низко и подло по отношению к этим несчастным. И поменьше снобизма, он тебе не идет.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А некоторые слова из этого списка я не знаю ни в московском, ни в питерском варианте.

 Например?  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Это такая фигня, в которой принято утку запекать (или подавать на стол).

 Над Питером утки не летают. Чайки, голуби, воробьи, скворцы, снегири - да. Утки - нет.

----------


## Zaya

Здесь про то, что такое поребрик и ещё кое-какие пары слов.  А вот недавно обсуждение правил белорусского языка закончилось обсуждением русского.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ты неумна, если бросаешься такими словами. Ты знаешь, кто такие "дебилы"? Думай, что говоришь. Нельзя ругаться словами, обозначающими болезни людей, ни в чем не виноватых. Это низко и подло по отношению к этим несчастным. И поменьше снобизма, он тебе не идет.

 Поменьше пафоса, он тебе тоже не идет. А про снобизм я б вообще на твоем месте постеснялась говорить.

----------


## BappaBa

> то *бодлон, личинка, вставочка и латка* меня просто оставили бы в полном недоумении.   
> У вас эти слова употребляют?

 Личинку, наверняка, знает любой мужик у которого есть дверь дома или в машине. =) Остальные слова никогда не слышал.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  А некоторые слова из этого списка я не знаю ни в московском, ни в питерском варианте.     Например?

 личинка (часть замка) - секретка
утятница - латка 
эстакада - виадук   ::  (нет, ну это я слышала, конечно, но как-то там мало употребляю, что даже почти не знаю, что это такое   ::  ) 
"Вставочка" - первый раз слышу. Кстати, у меня в школе была перьевая ручка, так мы её так и называли - "перьевая ручка". 
Точечный дом - тоже не слышала никогда.
С бычками / хабариками как-то не общалась, не курю...
Греча/гречка - я слышала оба варианта, "греча" меня всегда раздражало.
А "куры", кстати, у меня тут (в Москве) в магазине рядом с домом написано, большими буквами реклама на стене здания.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А "куры", кстати, у меня тут (в Москве) в магазине рядом с домом написано, большими буквами реклама на стене здания.

 "Куры" - допустимый вариант мн. числа от "курица", они везде встречаются. А вот "кура" в ед. числе считается особенностью питерской лексики (а вообще это диалектное/устаревшее).

----------


## VendingMachine

> Греча/гречка - я слышала оба варианта, "греча" меня всегда раздражало.

 Вот ты и призналась - ты в душе никогда не была петербурженкой. А так, ты могла тут хоть 100 лет прожить, но, испытывая такую неприязнь к языку наших дворов, так и не освоить питерский диалект. Так, наверное, и было.

----------


## Оля

> Вот ты и призналась...
> Так, наверное, и было.

 Хахаха, "я призналась"! Пот пытками!   ::  
Так и было, успокойся ты. Может, тебе врача вызвать?   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Вот ты и призналась...
> Так, наверное, и было.   Хахаха, "я призналась"! Пот пытками!   
> Так и было, успокойся ты. Может, тебе врача вызвать?

 Я щас просто кончу непроизвольно - наконец-то я могу исправить ошибку в твоем русском!!! "По*Д* пытками". (I think I'm coming, I've just corrected Olya's mistake in her Russian)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я щас просто кончу непроизвольно - наконец-то я могу исправить ошибку в твоем русском!!! "По*Д* пытками". (I think I'm coming, I've just corrected Olya's mistake in her Russian)

 Не кончай, не кончай! Или уже поздно?   ::  
Это было намеренное искажение написания, но в С.-П. вы, конеЧно, таким не балуетесь. ))

----------


## Dogboy182

> (I think I'm coming, I've just corrected Olya's mistake in her Russian)

 ЛОЛ! Ой Vendingmachine. Ты мой герой. Хочу быть таким как ты.

----------


## Zaya

> Не кончай, не кончай! Или уже поздно?

 Громозе-е-ека... Ты — моя героиня!   ::   ::   ::   (под впечатлением серии "Симпсонов" про потиткорректность)

----------


## Rtyom

ФСЕМ ЛЕЧИЦЦА! (с)

----------


## TATY

> I was wondering--when does the normal "ch" sound symbolized by "ч" become more of a "sh" sound like "ш"? For instance (I may be wrong), I think I've heard Russians pronounce "почти" as "pah*sh*-TEE." Then are words like "достаточно" or "точно" also pronounced with a "sh" rather than "ch" sound?

 *ч* is always palatised, so maybe this is why you are hearing a sh like sound. 
Also the sound Ч is a Т imediately followed by a palatised Ш (sh) sound. 
i.e. Ч = ТШь (I use the soft sign to indicate that the sound is soft, I know normally Ш is always hard.) 
In English Ch = t followed by a sh sound.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

+ к списку: 
шаурма - шаверма 
(первый раз сильно удивился, увидев в Питере надпись "шаверма")

----------

